

From AI to Twitter, Wall Street Outraces Regulators - talbina
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2011/03/14/Wall-Street-Outraces-Regulators.aspx

======
Montagist
Will there ever be a time when the government -isn't- outpaced by tech.
innovation?

